# Fat Female Guppies



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I think my guppies are too fat. Or, of course, they could be pregnant. I can't tell and I've tried to figure out signs via the Internet. But I'm not very good at it! 

Here are some photos: 










Do you think it's a good idea to fast them for a few days? I'll probably put them in a hatchery or a cup during feeding time. 

Or are guppies this fat? 

I feed the community flakes once a day and everything is consumed in about 30 seconds. I have two schools: 7 rummy noses and 5 neon tetras. Along with 6 otos and 1 female betta whom I feed separately. 

Although, I know the guppies eat the oto's wafers. I put two wafers down every 2-3 days. And they're usually gone overnight... (Probably because of the darn guppies!) 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I can't really tell in the pictures, but do they have a dark spot behind their anal fin (I guess is how you can say it. Or at the back of their stomach.). If so, then they are pregnant. Do you have males with them? I had a female guppy before and she ate like she was supposed to but never got that fat, as she was also never with my males. But the way the eat the Otto's wafers, then they could just be fat from eating a lot.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

TripleChrome said:


> I can't really tell in the pictures, but do they have a dark spot behind their anal fin (I guess is how you can say it. Or at the back of their stomach.). If so, then they are pregnant. Do you have males with them? I had a female guppy before and she ate like she was supposed to but never got that fat, as she was also never with my males. But the way the eat the Otto's wafers, then they could just be fat from eating a lot.




I gave them away three days ago but definitely, the blue one was pregnant! She gave birth the day before I gave them away. 

Yes, they all had dark gravel spots. I'm still a little confused about that though. Some say the spot disappears when not pregnant and some say it just gets darker. 

No males in my tank but I've been getting fry every month since I got them in April. 

Thanks for your help, though!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

